# The Minnesota/Vänskä Mahler cycle for BIS Records



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello!

During the next few years Osmo Vänskä - the chief conductor of the Minnesota Orchestra and the conductor laureate of the Lahti Symphony Orchestra - will record the all symphonies of Gustav Mahler for Swedish music label BIS Records. Most likely they are going to record the Tenth (Cooke III) but this isn't confirmed information.
It is interesting fact that BIS has released few Mahler SACDs previously. A good example would be Alan Gilbert's farewell concert with the Royal Stockholm Symphony Orchestra (Symphony No. 9). But they haven't released the entire symphonies before. This will be the first.
This project started few months ago when they recorded the composer's Fifth Symphony. BIS has announced the scheduled release date: the album will be available in Spring 2017, probably on 14th April (this is just my guess, by the way). The next symphony will be the Sixth. This second album of the cycle to be released at the end of 2017. 
I look forward to hear these first SACDs! The previous symphony cycle of the team - Beethoven and Sibelius - have been a great pleasure to listen, absolutely. Oh, I can hardly wait to hear "Resurrection" (No. 2) and "Thousand" (No. 8) Symphonies! MAHLERIANS REJOICE!

Feel free to give your comments.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Good to hear, but I was not impressed with this team's complete Beethoven Symphony set.

Hope this one goes better!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I look forward to hear these first SACDs! The previous symphony cycle of the team - Beethoven and Sibelius - have been a great pleasure to listen, absolutely. Oh, I can hardly wait to hear "Resurrection" (No. 2) and "Thousand" (No. 8) Symphonies! MAHLERIANS REJOICE!


I though you given up on us.


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is an interesting article: https://www.minnesotaorchestra.org/showcase/143-recording-mahler-5


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

During 2016/17 with the Minnesota Orchestra Vänskä will record Mahler’s Sixth and Second Symphonies, continuing the cycle begun in June 2016 with the Fifth Symphony. Most likely the scheduled release dates are as follows:
- June 2017 (Symphony No. 5)
- August 2017 (Symphony No. 6)
- November 2017 (Symphony No. 2)


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

According to Amazon.com the first SACD to Osmo Vänskä's Mahler symphony cycle with the Minnesota Orchestra to be released on 4 August, 2017. It will contain the composer's Fifth Symphony as they recorded it in June 2016. Beside the DSD stereo and CD Audio layers disc will include a 5.0 multi-channel DSD layer for SACD players and for multichannel speaker configurations.

For this reason I will upgrade my guesses. If the Symphony No. 5 to be released on August, the discs after that might be available as follows:
- Symphony No. 6 in A minor "Tragic" (October 2017 - they recorded the album in November 2016 at the Orchestra Hall; usually it takes about a year to bring an album from this point to its physical form)
- Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection" (March (or April) 2018 - I strongly believe they will record this at the end of June this year because Vänskä will conduct the work on 16-18 June at the 2016/17 season finale)
- Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan" (September 2018 - Vänskä and the Minnesota Orchestra will perform the work in March 2018; check the following link for more specific information http://www.minnesotaorchestra.org/buy/tickets/browse-calendar/eventdetail/940/-/vaenskae-conducts-mahler-s-titan-symphony)

In addition to this the rest of the symphonies (and quite possibly the Symphony No. 10 as well) to be available in the years to come. So my careful expectation is that the whole cycle will be finished in 2020 and BIS will release a 11-disc box set at the time. And of course the individual albums will be available to purchase online and from all good music stores (we should not forget the hi-res digital downloads that will be hosted by eClassical.com).

As you can see this will be a large and significant project for BIS and for everyone behind it. As I have mentioned before I am very excited to hear these discs albeit we are even now almost overcrowded by Mahler symphonies. The symphony cycles of Beethoven and Sibelius have proved the thing that Vänskä has some interesting and insightful views of familiar scores. He managed to breath a new lease of life to works that we have heard countless times.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I really enjoy their Beethoven set, which I think is the best Beethoven set available in multichannel. Surprisingly I found the Sibelius to miss the mark, especially the last disc of Symphonies 3, 6, &7. Vanska first set of Sibelius with Lahti was more enjoyable, not the least because of the alternative versions of some of the works. Given my complaints about the Minnesota Sibelius cycle I guess I shouldn't complain that they didn't record Tapiola, but I'm still waiting for a good high resolution/multichannel version of that seminal work.
I have heard Vanska conduct Nielsen 5 in Concert and that was exciting. His Mahler will be interesting but the recorded competition is fierce, and there are several excellent multichannel cycles


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I've liked Vanska's Beethoven and Sibelius. I heard his Mahler 5 at the Proms - good grief, was it really 11 years ago? that's what the Internet is telling me - and it struck me as rather more Sibelian than one might expect. Of course that may have simply been the Imp of Association. Despite already having way too many Mahler recordings, I might be tempted to try this one out...


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

View attachment 95192


Here's the album cover of the first album. Looks really great!  The following text has been taken at the website of the orchestra:

"First Beethoven, then Sibelius and now Mahler: Music Director Osmo Vänskä and the Minnesota Orchestra launch their newest major recording project with an album of Gustav Mahler's three-part, five-movement Fifth Symphony. Described by one critic as "one of the seven wonders of the symphonic world," Mahler's Fifth offers an emotional trajectory from mourning to triumph. The Star Tribune described the Minnesota Orchestra's live performance of the work as soaring "with heroic power and rich sounds from the brass….The excellence of the performance came in its giving vent to Mahler's emotional extremism while never losing careful touch with the details of the score." The BIS Records team, led by producer Robert Suff, recorded the symphony at Orchestra Hall in June 2016. The recording is currently only available through the Minnesota Orchestra; its nation-wide release is set for August 4".


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Good to hear, but I was not impressed with this team's complete Beethoven Symphony set.
> 
> Hope this one goes better!


Conversely, it is the best cycle I have ever heard (thanks in no small part to the audio quality). Also, I am biased as they are my home orchestra.

I saw Mahler Symphony No. 2 live last Saturday and it was excellent! I expect the whole cycle to be great


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> . Despite already having way too many Mahler recordings


I read the words. But I understand them not.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Luukas said:


> During the next few years Osmo Vänskä - the chief conductor of the Minnesota Orchestra and the conductor laureate of the Lahti Symphony Orchestra - will record the all symphonies of Gustav Mahler for Swedish music label BIS Records.


What? Are you telling me I have to get another complete Mahler symphonies set in my disc collection? Well, sure. Why not? Who wants to waste money on food, shelter, clothing, and health concerns anyhow? Especially when there's another Mahler set to purchase.

I recently attended the Pittsburgh Symphony's performance of the Mahler Second and heard what I deem the "best sound" I ever heard from the orchestra. I'm hoping the PSO and Manfred Honeck will complete a Mahler cycle. I'll gladly add those discs to my collection. Food? Clothing? Housing? Medical expenses? All overrated anyhow. Right? Well, am I right? Please, somebody ... agree with me here ....


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> Medical expenses? All overrated anyhow. Right? Well, am I right? Please, somebody ... agree with me here ....


I believe that the very secretive Senate plan to replace ObamaCare involves distributing vouchers valid for a new Mahler cycle.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> I believe that the very secretive Senate plan to replace ObamaCare involves distributing vouchers valid for a new Mahler cycle.


Those vouchers had better be valid for Wagner operas too, or I'm voting Democrat next time! 

(Oh, right... I always vote Democrat.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Nereffid View Post
> . Despite already having way too many Mahler recordings





jimsumner said:


> I read the words. But I understand them not.


Ah yes. I see we need a new thread titled, "Is it possible to have too many Mahler recordings?"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SONNET CLV said:


> What? Are you telling me I have to get another complete Mahler symphonies set in my disc collection? Well, sure. Why not? Who wants to waste money on food, shelter, clothing, and health concerns anyhow? Especially when there's another Mahler set to purchase.
> 
> I recently attended the Pittsburgh Symphony's performance of the Mahler Second and heard what I deem the "best sound" I ever heard from the orchestra. I'm hoping the PSO and Manfred Honeck will complete a Mahler cycle. I'll gladly add those discs to my collection. Food? Clothing? Housing? Medical expenses? All overrated anyhow. Right? Well, am I right? Please, somebody ... agree with me here ....


What need of food, clothing, housing and health? If one does not have enough Mahler cycles, all the rest is worthless. May as well hang it up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Ah yes. I see we need a new thread titled, "Is it possible to have too many Mahler recordings?"


Do not forget to include a poll Florestan.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Medical expenses? All overrated anyhow. Right? Well, am I right? Please, somebody ... agree with me here ....





Becca said:


> I believe that the very secretive Senate plan to replace ObamaCare involves distributing vouchers valid for a new Mahler cycle.


Well, that's news! Not "fake news" I hope. Besides, nothin' gets me feelin' better than listenin' to Mahler, so who needs health care under the circumstance.
And if what you say is true, it may just get me to votin' Republican, which means that Montana can finally call itself truly "a red state", as the last "blue" holdouts (me!) will be converted.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Becca said:


> I believe that the very secretive Senate plan to replace ObamaCare involves distributing vouchers valid for a new Mahler cycle.


Actually, the plan is to remove health care entirely, and then after we die for lack of it, the play the Resurrection Symphony at the wake and hope for the best


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No offense, but news of new Mahler cycles doesn't impress me -- especially sound unheard. (Are you in the pay of the MO's marketing department? )


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

View attachment 95645

The back cover (inlay)


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

For those who can't wait the official release date - Symphony No. 5 is exclusively available directly throught BIS: http://bis.se/conductors/vanska-osmo/mahler-symphony-no5. I just placed my order. According to the short sound samples (30s each) the album will offer a thrilling listening experience, especially in surround.

You can browse the booklet here: https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/BI2226.pdf.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> No offense, but news of new Mahler cycles doesn't impress me -- especially sound unheard. (Are you in the pay of the MO's marketing department? )


No Luukas isn't just a advocate of special recordings ( see his other threads) , no harm in that.


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No Luukas isn't just a advocate of special recordings ( see his other threads) , no harm in that.


Thanks Pugg for your words, I was about to say the same!  However, Robert von Bahr told me the Mahler disc will be available on Monday next week - it should not been there yesterday. Hence the disappearance. But I was quick enough to purchase it when it was still there.


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

View attachment 95922
View attachment 95923
View attachment 95924


Mahler's 5th arrived a moment ago - new, clear, flawless SACD, booklet and jewel case were dispatched directly to me at the warehouse of BIS Records from Sweden. I haven't listened to the album yet but I will do it tonight. Robert suggested to order more albums next time as the following short letter was included into the package: "Welcome again. Please remember that the shipping charges are the same for two discs than for the one". 

Thumbs up for the next releases!


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

ALBUM REVIEW
Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Minnesota Orchestra, 
Osmo Vänskä, conductor
BIS Records SACD BIS2226 ***** (Terrific) - reviewed in multichannel

"Oh no, not again! We have already Bernstein (twice), Abbado, Tennstedt, Kubelik, Haitink, Solti and Sinopoli. Why we should record and collect another Mahler cycle? Is something wrong with these?" I think quite many of us received the news of Minnesota Mahler cycle with those feelings. We are almost overwhelmed by Mahler symphonies and multiple cycles have been released and some of them have been recognized as the legends. 

Against this background it was really a brave choice from BIS to start this recording project with Minnesota Orchestra and Osmo Vänskä. At first Beethoven, then Sibelius. Both projects - especially Beethoven - raised Minnesota Orchestra to the international music map as one of the greatest symphony orchestras in the world. Thanks to Vänskä's detailed views of the scores as well as BIS's wide-range surround sound the albums were warmly received among the consumers. For many - including me - they offered totally new way to understand these masterpieces.

You may think Vänskä is not a suitable conductor for the music of Mahler. He is a Finn and Finland has been a country of Mahlerians just for a while. The composer's music was undervalued there for decades and just recently it has received a status where it should have been many years earlier. So what will happen when a conductor - from the country like this - raises his baton and begins to conduct Mahler's Fifth Symphony? A MIRACLE - supported by exceptionally realistic multichannel sonics. 

Vänskä has read this music very well. The famous trumpet fanfare at the beginning sounds ideally mournful yet never careful or doubtful. When the whole orchestra rushes in its heavy tone bursts out of the speakers. The most conspicuous track on the disc was the famous Adagietto (12'39) - it is one of the slowest to have ever recorded, even slower than Bernstein (11'16)! But this does not mean vacuity - actually doing it in this way Vänskä finds the true heart of the music which means restful transitions between phrases and coherently realized climaxes. Scherzo has all aspects what it requires to come into full bloom. Playful and innocent beginning, affecting and sensitive trio section (pizz.) and finally a rousing, brief coda. Briefly speaking Vänskä's interpretation did full justice to Mahler's lifelong symphonic theme - from darkness to light, from death to life. 

As mentioned before BIS Records has managed to capture a stupendous surround sound at the concert hall in Minneapolis. You will never hear as realistic symphony orchestra recording as here. Every detail is audible from the softest bell of the glockenspiel to the loudest stroke of the bass drum. Centre channel has been used in a pleasant way to add perspective to the front, e.g. timpani has been recorded and mixed to it. Surround speakers have been used for the ambience and they will reproduce the acoustical bloom of the hall in a natural way. Demonstration stuff, definitely. 

No matter how many Mahler 5 you may own, this one is a sheer delight. Can't wait to hear the forthcoming releases!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/news.php?date=2017-07-21
Luukas a review from the Presto site, seems very enthusiastic.


----------

